# Peircings



## dklod (May 13, 2008)

Me personally, I dont have any. I dont have anything against them what so ever, although, in my wifes case, some people would look better without them. After skin grew over her nose piercing and needed medical staff to remove it, I much prefer her without it. Some poeple, it just looks right on. I do have a facination with nipple peircings on both male and females for the simple fact that I could not think of anything worse (ouch).

Having no close friends with unusual peircings, I thought I would ask the question here seeing as though we have plenty of both genders and plenty of people with peircings. Tell us were you have them, if they are not obvious. Why you got them. Any regrets??


----------



## K8-90 (May 13, 2008)

I've got the standard ear peircings...
I got them when I was a couple weeks old, haha. Same with my sisters. So not really my choice, not that I 'regret' it. When I was little, I used to keep them in all the time. Now I wear them once a year, if that. I just couldn't be bothered. 

I was toying with getting my upper ear pierced. My sister did, and she couldn't sleep on that side for months. So I haven't, yet, because I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to wear my riding helmet. And I'm lazy. Meh.


----------



## Chiller (May 13, 2008)

I have 13 ear piercings, that go around both ears.   Have no regrets and  wear most if not all when I can.
If I can some how grow a 3rd ear, I will get more.


----------



## terri (May 13, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I have 13 ear piercings, that go around both ears. Have no regrets and wear most if not all when I can.
> If I can some how grow a 3rd ear, I will get more.


Carl, you're badass.  How have you been around here all these years and not posted a pic where we could see this?? 

I'm a lightweight; piercings hurt. Only earrings for me, and I couldn't be bothered to do that till my late 30's.


----------



## nealjpage (May 13, 2008)

I've got my tongue pierced and have had other things pierced as well.  All were done on impulse.  I've had the tongue stud since I was 18--I'm 29 now.

No regrets on any of mine.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 13, 2008)

My ears are pierced, I used to have my belly button pierced, but one day I took the stud out to change it, 5 minutes later, I couldn't get anything back through the hole, which was strange as I had it pierced for 5 years.
Now i just have a weird looking hole in my belly button, every now and then I think about getting it re done, but it scares me LOL


----------



## Corry (May 13, 2008)

Just my ears, and just once.  They were done when I was a year old.  I only occasionally wear earings.  


When I was in high school I had a friend who had her ears peirced all the way up both ears...I can't remember how many in all, but I know it was more than Chiller had!


----------



## memento (May 13, 2008)

i HAD three in each ear. i also had the flap in the middle done on my left side.
not sure why, but i took them all out. :scratch:





don't ask about tattoo's... can't take those out :lol


----------



## Chiller (May 13, 2008)

terri said:


> Carl, you're badass.  How have you been around here all these years and not posted a pic where we could see this??
> 
> I'm a lightweight; piercings hurt. Only earrings for me, and I couldn't be bothered to do that till my late 30's.


 
:lmao::lmao:  I think many moons ago there was a group shot and you could see them in that one.  Maybe one day, I will snap a pic.  Too much hair.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KristinaS (May 13, 2008)

I got my ears pierced for the first time when I was three. Now I have my ears pierced twice (had three holes in each, but one on each ear closed up), my tragus pierced, belly button, nose and lower lip. So eight piercings total. I also have 6 tattoos.
I don't regret any of them.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 13, 2008)

back when i was a rebelling...lol...

i had my tongue stretched to an 8ga.
my ears were at 3/4 inch (lobes)
my septum was stretched to 10
my nipples were both stretched to 10ga as well.

since then, ive taken them all out, and moved on to tattoos instead. much for fun.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2008)

I do not mind if others pierce parts of their body. Just go ahead. But I wonder why I personally should get holes punched into myself to attach some metal rings or  whatever which are only in the way for many activities.

I do see some sense  for piercings in SM relationships, where they might  symbolise "slavery" or "ownership"


----------



## nealjpage (May 14, 2008)

Have I ever mentioned that I've got a weakness for girls with tattoos and piercings? :blushing:


----------



## KristinaS (May 14, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I've got a weakness for girls with tattoos and piercings? :blushing:



Yay!!!


----------



## caspertodd (May 14, 2008)

I am hurting all over by reading this thread  

I had my ear pierced back in high school because my dad told me not to.  So I guess that was my small act of rebellion.



Chiller said:


> Too much hair. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


 
:hail:    I wish I had THAT problem!  I got the thinning hair gene ...:meh:.


----------



## bytch_mynickname (May 14, 2008)

I have my belly button, my rook, my tragus, and the normal ear piercings. Don't regret any of them and if I ever do, it is simple enough to take them out.

I got them done for something to do. I like the way it looked and wanted them so a friend took me to the place she always goes and I got them done. Except for my belly button, did that myself when I was 14. I am now 23 and have no plans on taking them out anytime soon.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 14, 2008)

Both my ears were done around 27 years ago, probably not worn them at any point in the last 17 of those years though - could still get the studs in if I wanted to, but to be honest. it never really occurs to me.


----------



## nealjpage (May 14, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> Yay!!!


----------



## nealjpage (May 14, 2008)

And, waddya know!  I killed the thread.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Corry (May 14, 2008)

Good goin, threadkiller.


----------



## Jon0807 (May 15, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I've got a weakness for girls with tattoos and piercings? :blushing:



lol so do I but oddly enough, my wife has neither.  Her ears are pierced but she doesn't wear anything.

I used to have 5 ear lobe piercings but since I've stretched the main ones to 7/16" I've had to close the second one on my right side because it was too close to the bigger hole.  On my left ear I have the 7/16", a 10g and a 12g.  No regrets, I love them (tho my wife hates em).  I've come to the conclusion that I will never have a job that will frown upon stretched ear lobes or any other type of piercings.

Now for my full sleeve tattoo hehe


----------



## Kegger (May 15, 2008)

Both ears twice, lower lip and nipples.

But tattoos are crack....


----------



## nealjpage (May 16, 2008)

Kegger said:


> But tattoos are crack....



How do you mean?  Isn't crack whack?


----------



## MyaLover (May 16, 2008)

If youve seen some of my posts, I have my ears, belly button, and nipples. 

I had my nose done, but didnt like it after I did it so I took it out.


----------



## nealjpage (May 16, 2008)

I've been meaning to get my nipples pierced, but I haven't gotten around to it.  Maybe this summer.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I've been meaning to get my nipples pierced, but I haven't gotten around to it.  Maybe this summer.


Come to Germany, I'm sure we can sort you out between us - think of the photo ops too... :twisted:


----------



## nealjpage (May 16, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Come to Germany, I'm sure we can sort you out between us - think of the photo ops too... :twisted:



You mean you'd talk me out of getting them pierced?  Why in the world would you do that?


----------



## ShaCow (May 17, 2008)

I had one in my lip, my eyebrow, two in my right ear, and one in my left ear.

I have now taken them all out because work didnt like them...

and... they kinda got painful. I dont think I will be putting them back in ;P


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 17, 2008)

How does this thread ot have pictures yet


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 17, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> You mean you'd talk me out of getting them pierced?  Why in the world would you do that?



Yes, that's it exactly... :badangel:


----------



## Rhys (May 17, 2008)

I had my ears pierced. They kept getting infected and now the piercings only go half way through.


----------



## nealjpage (May 17, 2008)

Uh, I can't post a pic of my former piercings.  I think the gestapo would be after me for it.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 17, 2008)

I love piercings on women.  With the exceptions of the monroes, labrets (lip rings are cool) and cheek piercings, its all good.


I've always wanted to get my eyebrow pierced, ever since I saw Jonathan Davis (lead singer of Korn) had one.  His was the first one I saw, and I thought it was the coolest thing ever.  But, it only looks right on certain people, and I just don't have the guts to try it (I'm too soft featured for piercings to look okay).

I'd also like to get my nipples pierced, but IMO that only looks good if you're really fit, which I'm not.  I'm not muscular enough for nipple rings to look good on me.


----------



## tim.bennett (May 18, 2008)

none myself... by no means brave enough! thought about an eyebrow piercing for a while. 

But I will join the global movement for females to have them! something about a stud in the nose.


----------



## Christina (May 18, 2008)

I have 

3 in each ear.
my nose. - although i dont really wear it anymore. ( i dont like them all to show at once.)
my tounge
my lip
my belly button 
and a unmentionable 

then i have 7 tattoo's. I just got more color on my side piece yesterday  yay!


----------



## nealjpage (May 18, 2008)

Christina said:


> I have
> 
> 3 in each ear.
> my nose. - although i dont really wear it anymore. ( i dont like them all to show at once.)
> ...



See my post #13 above. 

I'm glad that I'm not the only one around here that's had an unmentionable piercing.  Was starting to feel like the odd-man-out!


----------



## dklod (May 18, 2008)

Christina said:


> I have
> 
> and a unmentionable


 
??? Come on. We are all grown ups here, we can handle it. I have some absolute crackers that I have recieved through email but I cant save the attachments. I see that most people have no regrets but not all piercings just go away after removing the steel.


----------



## Christina (May 18, 2008)

haha try being called "the chick with all the tattoo's and piercings" when someone is trying to talk about you.


----------



## nealjpage (May 18, 2008)

Christina said:


> haha try being called "the chick with all the tattoo's and piercings" when someone is trying to talk about you.





I was always "that guy" at parties in college that was always asked to show off shiny stainless steel!


----------



## dklod (May 18, 2008)

Christina said:


> haha try being called "the chick with all the tattoo's and piercings" when someone is trying to talk about you.


 
ah forget those people. Those with no people or communication skills are worth the effort anyway. You still did not mention the unmentionable?? hehe


----------



## Christina (May 19, 2008)

There may be children. I wouldnt want to get reported or be raunchy.


----------



## dklod (May 19, 2008)

Christina said:


> There may be children. I wouldnt want to get reported or be raunchy.


 Nuf said.


----------



## nealjpage (May 21, 2008)

Christina said:


> There may be children. I wouldnt want to get reported or be raunchy.



Children? :er:


----------



## Senor Hound (May 22, 2008)

Christina said:


> There may be children. I wouldnt want to get reported or be raunchy.



I've found ladies love ambiguity and having secrets.  You girls are such teases! 

So here's what we're gonna do. We are all gonna assume you have your hood pierced.   NOW that its already been aired out, you have to defend yourself.  And if you don't, we'll know we're right!  

And if and of you out there don't know a hood piercing is...I don't know either.


----------



## Christina (May 22, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I've found ladies love ambiguity and having secrets. You girls are such teases!
> 
> So here's what we're gonna do. We are all gonna assume you have your hood pierced. NOW that its already been aired out, you have to defend yourself. And if you don't, we'll know we're right!
> 
> And if and of you out there don't know a hood piercing is...I don't know either.


 
Its a vch thank you very much


----------



## Village Idiot (May 22, 2008)

Christina said:


> Its a vch thank you very much


 
Vch? Is that anything like the gooch? :lmao:


----------



## nealjpage (May 22, 2008)

Christina said:


> Its a vch thank you very much



Good choice! :thumbup: 

No reason to blush.


----------



## Rhys (May 22, 2008)

I had to look that one up on Wikipedia


----------



## Christina (May 22, 2008)

Rhys said:


> I had to look that one up on Wikipedia


 

like i said, trying to be tactful, but their picture is ugly


----------



## maytay20 (May 22, 2008)

SrBiscuit said:


> back when i was a rebelling...lol...
> 
> i had my tongue stretched to an 8ga.
> my ears were at 3/4 inch (lobes)
> ...


All I can say is ouch.

I used to have my nose, lip and ears. 3 in one ear and 4 in the other.  I do have my cartilage done but I ripped it out with a hair brush and hurts like hell if I wear something in it now. My lip my first child ripped out, and my nose I did myself and it turned out horrible so that didn't stay in long. (I was young and stupid)  I can still get a earring through some of the holes on my ears but don't feel like bothering with it.  My body tends to eat cheap metal too so that's no good.  Right Now I have my tongue done, I have taken it out many times at one point took it out for 6 weeks and still was able to put one back in.  Probably helped I had a 10g in before that.  I have had my tongue for 9 years now and have swallowed 4 tongue rings.  LOL  :lmao:   At this point I would rather spend money on camera stuff.


----------



## dklod (May 22, 2008)

Christina said:


> Its a vch thank you very much


 
phooooff, is it hot in here all of a sudden?? At least someone else came up with a word more appropriate than the obvious because its hard to get unaswered questions answered without sounding like a perve or making people uncomfortable, so I commend your bravery firstly for having something like done, and secondly for telling a bunch of strangers.


----------



## dklod (May 22, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> All I can say is ouch.
> 
> I used to have my nose, lip and ears. 3 in one ear and 4 in the other. I do have my cartilage done but I ripped it out with a hair brush and hurts like hell if I wear something in it now. My lip my first child ripped out, and my nose I did myself and it turned out horrible so that didn't stay in long. (I was young and stupid) I can still get a earring through some of the holes on my ears but don't feel like bothering with it. My body tends to eat cheap metal too so that's no good. Right Now I have my tongue done, I have taken it out many times at one point took it out for 6 weeks and still was able to put one back in. Probably helped I had a 10g in before that. I have had my tongue for 9 years now and have swallowed 4 tongue rings. LOL :lmao: At this point I would rather spend money on camera stuff.


 
When you say 8ga, is that 8 guage?? How big is that? Im used to the metric system so mm I would understand, inches I would too I guess.

Im not sure if you guys are getting this also, but Im getting ads at the top of this page to meet pierced women, bit ironic.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 23, 2008)

dklod said:


> When you say 8ga, is that 8 guage?? How big is that? Im used to the metric system so mm I would understand, inches I would too I guess.
> 
> Im not sure if you guys are getting this also, but Im getting ads at the top of this page to meet pierced women, bit ironic.


 
_maybe_ two mm? I have 2ga in my ears and they're about 1/4". I stretched to 0ga twice but took them out a day later because they looked too big. I went from 12ga - 2ga in about a month.


----------



## dklod (May 23, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> _maybe_ two mm? I have 2ga in my ears and they're about 1/4". I stretched to 0ga twice but took them out a day later because they looked too big. I went from 12ga - 2ga in about a month.


 So the lower the number the bigger the hole. Makes sense . 1/4in is about 6mm


----------



## Senor Hound (May 23, 2008)

There's a guy where I work that has holes in his ears that are about the size of a penny or nickel...  what gauge is that?


----------



## nealjpage (May 24, 2008)

I had a 0 gauge PA for a while...


----------



## Rhys (May 24, 2008)

Tsk Tsk Tsk....

All this talk of hood piercings....


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (May 24, 2008)

In your dreams dude.


----------



## nealjpage (May 26, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> There's a guy where I work that has holes in his ears that are about the size of a penny or nickel...  what gauge is that?



I think that once you get up to that size it's no longer measured in gauges.  I think it goes to inches or fractions of inch increments.


----------



## nealjpage (May 26, 2008)

In fact, here's a reference chart:

CLICK


----------



## jlykins (May 28, 2008)

Had both ears as well as the top of my left ear, and tongue. Friend of mine had his Prince albert done the same time I had my tongue done. Ahhh that was crazy to see done. My wife has her "hood" done.


----------



## ferny (May 28, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> I have had my tongue for 9 years now



How did you manage to eat without a tongue?


----------



## Senor Hound (May 29, 2008)

jlykins said:


> Friend of mine had his Prince albert done the same time I had my tongue done.




Please tell me you two didn't use the same needle, and that he went first...    Just messin!


----------



## nealjpage (May 29, 2008)

jlykins said:


> Had both ears as well as the top of my left ear, and tongue. Friend of mine had his Prince albert done the same time I had my tongue done. *Ahhh that was crazy to see done.* My wife has her "hood" done.



That's what my friends said when they went along with me for my PA!


----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2008)

I had my arse cheeks pierced together, it hurts when i sit done


----------



## caspertodd (May 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I had my arse cheeks pierced together, it hurts when i sit done


 
Somehow, I'm not surprised.


----------



## dklod (May 30, 2008)

jlykins said:


> Had both ears as well as the top of my left ear, and tongue. Friend of mine had his Prince albert done the same time I had my tongue done. Ahhh that was crazy to see done. My wife has her "hood" done.


 
Ok, I have dodged the question long enough. PA's and hood piercings, do they really serve a purpose? I cant see it making "that" any better. And I think a womans chacha is nice enough, IT DOES NOT NEED BLING. So entertain my curiosity and tell me, tell us that dont have them, why??


----------



## ferny (May 30, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I had my arse cheeks pierced together, it hurts when i sit done



Yeah, thanks for that! Now what am I'm going to do for fun when I'm feeling randy?


----------



## lostprophet (May 30, 2008)

ferny said:


> Yeah, thanks for that! Now what am I'm going to do for fun when I'm feeling randy?



well if your already feeling Randy maybe you could just ask him??


----------



## jlykins (May 30, 2008)

dklod said:


> Ok, I have dodged the question long enough. PA's and hood piercings, do they really serve a purpose? I cant see it making "that" any better. And I think a womans chacha is nice enough, IT DOES NOT NEED BLING. So entertain my curiosity and tell me, tell us that dont have them, why??


 

Well, I don't have either done but my wife's reason for wanting to do it was just to do it. She doesn't have any other out of the ordinary piercings, or tatoos and she wanted to get something done.  I guess it made her feel "naughty" in a way. That was her reason for doing it. My buddy in highschool that got his PA done... He was just crazy. That's all I can say for him.


----------



## ferny (May 30, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well if your already feeling Randy maybe you could just ask him??



He can't reply when he's using a gagball.


----------



## Christina (May 30, 2008)

for me it was something that wasnt common around me, && yeah the naughty factor played a small part. It does have some other positive aspects, all in all it boils down to "just because"


----------



## nealjpage (May 30, 2008)

dklod said:


> Ok, I have dodged the question long enough. PA's and hood piercings, do they really serve a purpose? I cant see it making "that" any better. And I think a womans chacha is nice enough, IT DOES NOT NEED BLING. So entertain my curiosity and tell me, tell us that dont have them, why??



I dunno.  The bling aspect is pretty cool, if I do say so myself.  For the guy, the PA does add something to the equation, but, as it's been said, the shock or "naughty" factor is greater.


----------



## ferny (May 30, 2008)

If done properly it's meant to stimulate the **** isn't it?


----------



## nealjpage (May 30, 2008)

ferny said:


> If done properly it's meant to stimulate the **** isn't it?



Yes.


----------



## jlykins (May 30, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Yes.


 
Only if the actual **** is pierced. The hood piercing does nothing for sexual stimulation


----------



## Senor Hound (May 30, 2008)

Not to get too into this, but wouldn't one of the ends of a VCH bell press up against the cl*t?  Whether it would feel good or not is one thing, but it looks like it definitely is in the right area.


----------



## ferny (May 31, 2008)

jlykins said:


> Only if the actual **** is pierced. The hood piercing does nothing for sexual stimulation



You'll struggle to get someone to do that. And if someone does agree then run away from them quickly. Not good...


----------



## Rhys (May 31, 2008)

*This thread needs photos!*


----------



## jlykins (May 31, 2008)

ferny said:


> You'll struggle to get someone to do that. And if someone does agree then run away from them quickly. Not good...


 
No no, my wife isn't interested in doing that, I was just saying from what the guy who did the piercing told us. He also said that not a whole lot of people can even do that because their actual cl*t isn't large enough. I don't really know for sure, that's just what he was telling us...


----------



## jlykins (May 31, 2008)

Rhys said:


> *This thread needs photos!*


 

I have a bunch, but I have no desire to get banned, or killed (by my wife)


----------



## Rhys (May 31, 2008)

jlykins said:


> I have a bunch, but I have no desire to get banned, or killed (by my wife)



Lol. Bribe a moderator and post. I doubt your wife would look


----------



## dklod (May 31, 2008)

yeah, not like we will see it and say "hey, isnt that jlykins missus?". . I dont blame you for not posting picks. Even though some have posted nudity in the past, but thats probably pushing the boundaries unfortunately. A link would be ok though, right??


----------



## Rhys (Jun 1, 2008)

dklod said:


> yeah, not like we will see it and say "hey, isnt that jlykins missus?". . I dont blame you for not posting picks. Even though some have posted nudity in the past, but thats probably pushing the boundaries unfortunately. A link would be ok though, right??



Oh c'mon man. We've been tempted and tantalised for 2 pages of posts. We have been patient above and beyond the call of duty. We deserve some full frontal nudity. We want it now!!!!!


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^ lol.


----------

